# Running slowly this evening



## Danny (27 Nov 2011)

CC seems to be running very slowly at times this evening (27 Nov)- one time it even timed out when I tried to move between forums.


----------



## Svendo (27 Nov 2011)

Me too, took ages to even get a response. Happier now though .


----------



## Shaun (27 Nov 2011)

Server locked-up at around 18:35 when memory usage went through the roof.

It's been restarted now and I've lowered the memory limit which should hopefully help.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

Is it running slowly again or is it just me?


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

No, there's an on-going issue with the server that I'm working on.

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2011)

Same issue tonight, or are you breaking _'improving'_ something else?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> No, there's an on-going issue with the server that I'm working on.
> 
> Apologies for the inconvenience.


Wrong kind of snow?


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Same issue tonight, or are you breaking _'improving'_ something else?


 
Been running slow for me tonight though it seems to have improved in the last 5 minutes.

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is saying its me but its slow for Colin as well


----------



## snorri (16 Dec 2011)

In a funny sort of way I'm glad it's not just me that's a bit slow tonight.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2011)

Seems to have gone back to normal now, have we had a visit from the Gremlins?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2011)

Aye, it's been running slowly here, but probably not as slowly as I've been cycling.

signed
Gord. I. Fecnate-de Wind


----------



## Panter (17 Dec 2011)

Desperately slow this morning but, as above, has picked up significantly in the last 5 minutes


----------



## Titan yer tummy (17 Dec 2011)

Seems to be some but not all threads.


----------



## Shaun (18 Dec 2011)

We're being overrun by a spider-bot for a Chinese search engine called Baidu - which is very aggressive and is using up all the server resources by flooding it with too many requests at once.

I need to install some software to combat it (block its access to CC) which I'll hopefully do tonight. 

In the meantime I've reduced the number of simultaneous requests the server will handle, which will lead to a bit of a pause here and there as requests are queued, but it should make CC usable - hopefully!! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

